# the "after grooming shake"



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

So i am in the process of getting Twinkle used to grooming (she does not take it very well). I had to tackle her to tie her bangs up. After 15 min. of wrestling with her..i finally got it in. She then jumped off the grooming table and did her maltese shake (the shake they do after they get out of a bath to get the water off) and ruined her hair :smilie_tischkante:. Do you guys have this problem? Any suggestions on how I can get her used to me touching her bangs/grooming?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep, I had that problem... plus rubbing their heads on anything to get it off. Sad to say I just gave up defeated


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I bathe mine in our kitchen sink and do the grooming on our kitchen counters (we have a portable tabletop grooming table w/ noose from PetEdge) so when they come out of the sink, I immediately wrap them in a towel so they don't do the shake. I always keep one hand on them so they do not have the opportunity to jump off if they ever wanted to. If I have to go grab something and can't reach it, I pick them up and carry them with me.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You have to wrap them in a towel immediately after you're finished bathing them.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

oh yes!! I let MiLey do the shake after her bath. She also rubs her self all over the towel. It works for us and I feel like she is helpping me dry her off. 
She also does it when I put her hair up. I just firmly tell her "NO MiLey". She tires it each time...but she will stop when I give her " the look and the No Miley" 

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Well, I bathe mine in our kitchen sink and do the grooming on our kitchen counters (we have a portable tabletop grooming table w/ noose from PetEdge) so when they come out of the sink, I immediately wrap them in a towel so they don't do the shake. I always keep one hand on them so they do not have the opportunity to jump off if they ever wanted to. If I have to go grab something and can't reach it, I pick them up and carry them with me.


what happens when you are done grooming? unfortunately, you have to let them go eventually:blink:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

When I am done with everything,both Pepper and Luigi shake vigorously and wipe their heads/faces all over the carpet...LOL! I simply give them both my negative word marker (the sound "eh") and then distract them briefly so they forget. Then they're good to go. You must be able to outlast your baby...meaning YOUR will must prevail, not theirs. ((wink))


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I think she's referring to the strength and vigorousness of the shake but regarding After she puts in the Topknot ;P


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce does the shake n he rubs all over the towel as well , and he loves the blower ..


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I do what Lisa does with Delilah. As soon as she's on the ground she does give a good shake, but it gives her the perfect part down the middle when she does. I give her a treat and she is on her way.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I let mine shake as much as she wants, while she's wet..and then I always blow dry her. I do give her a treat..after she's completely dry and we're done.


----------

